# Broken friendship



## beautybybee (Jan 28, 2009)

hey girls so i need some help im looking for some quotes or sayings on broken/ fake friendships.

i just got into a big fight with my bestfriend and she let it all out and she was being fake all along we were friends for years and she really let me down so if you all can help that would be great

thanks ladies

bee


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 28, 2009)

For me personally, I would say just to let it go, considering that you thought she was being fake. I had a really close friend and we pretty much did everything together, and then, we had a big fight, and after much consideration, I thought the best thing to do was to end the friendship. It wasn't a decision made out of anger or frustration, but after much thought. So I would say you think though it carefully, really think, and see if you want to fix it for make a clean break. I did a clean break, and till today, I still do think it was the right thing to do. Better to let go than be in a toxic friendship I think.


----------



## Stefani188 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree. Sometimes you just have a 'lightbulb' moment, and figure out that the other person is NOT that great of a friend.

As for quotes, search for things that are related to your issue. Go to google, and type in 'selfishness' quotes or 'too-faced' quotes or whatever term is in reference to how you feel about your friendship. But making each other mad over the internet isn't too grown-up. I know, I know, I've done it before too, but it's just not worth it. Ignoring her is probably the BEST thing you can do. People HATE that, and it'll give you the upper hand.

Good Luck!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Why expend that kind of energy? Let it go... If she was being fake all along, realize her for what she is, what she wasn't, learn from it and move on. I think you could find a more fun and stimulating way to deal with the hurt than starting a feud or giving out bad energy.


----------



## P.I.T.A (Feb 26, 2009)

*I agree, just let it go. It's not worth putting in the time or effort for someone who wasn't a true friend. Besides all that, she probably feeds off of stuff like that, so I would find it in your best interest just to leave it alone. In the end, if she continues being that way, she'll only end up hurting herself and being alone*


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why expend that kind of energy? Let it go... If she was being fake all along, realize her for what she is, what she wasn't, learn from it and move on. I think you could find a more fun and stimulating way to deal with the hurt than starting a feud or giving out bad energy. Couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## candygalore (Feb 27, 2009)

Let that go honey, life is to short for all that drama you will be find. Be glad you found her true colors.


----------

